# Shindaiwa C-35



## alderman (Feb 16, 2018)

Found this on local Craigslist for $90. 
Hardly a mark on it. Owner said it ran great last year but wouldn't start now. 
Got it home and it would fire with a prime but wouldn't stay running. 
Put a new spark plug, upper fuel line and air filter on it and it runs like a champ. 
I like the easy fixed. 
Flung the clip for the fuel tank strap across the shop so add that to the to do list.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Those straps are surprisingly cheap considering average Shindaiwa spare prices, especially TK carburetors and their parts.

They are excellent brushcutters for heavy duty work: I have a B450 I bought used which I use for clearing.


----------



## alderman (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm a Shindaiwa fanatic. My first Shindaiwa equipment was a C35 purchased in 1984. At the time my father had 50 acres adjacent to my property. Here in Western Oregon, it got was run hard and often. It still runs as if new. I was surprised to see how pristine this unit is. Not hardly a mark on it. Another surprise was the absence of a fuel filter. The screens were there, but the filter was missing. Purchased a chain saw last month that had the filter missing. I don't know what people are thinking when they run equipment like that. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

